# Panzerkampfwagen VI Tiger Ausf. E on liquid gas



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2016)

Panzer Abteilung 501, vert rare !! How about that for a special model!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2016)

Never heard of that one!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 10, 2016)

Nor I.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2016)

Would be a award winning model. In this case it rammed the German Red Cross to make it worse


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)

Looking really interesting. Usually such powered vehicles were used by training units.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)

To be honest many German vehicles were powered with the kind of fuel.

The Panther..











Marder III..






Sd.Kfz.251...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks Wurger nice selection , The halftracks are running on woodgas


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)

Yep.. the Holzgas was quite popular WW2 fuel also for cars and light vehicles. The tanks used rather the liquid gas as the fuel.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2016)

http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2010/01/wood-gas-cars.html


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)

And here a Citroen on the LPG ...


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 11, 2016)

Wojtek the Google genius!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)

THX Andy... 

and here .... a VW Kubelwagen Type 239 with the holzgas generator.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2016)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## chuter (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm not convinced its liquid gas fuel. I prefer to believe those are nitrous bottles. 

They are Germans ... just sayin'.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

